# GPU-Z power consumption question



## Inaba13 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good evening all, i have a rather stupid question about GPU-Z and the power consumption.

I have a 800W corsair PSU and a EVGA 2Gb GTX 660 Ti graphics card. (This one requires at least 450w minimal) 

When playing some games at high graphics, the power consumption shown on GPU-Z can hop to 80-90%. What does this mean? 

Does it mean it uses like 90% of my 800W PSU? 
Can this percentage cause any troubles if it would hit like 100%?
Should i consider buying a new PSU?

Kind regards.
Inaba13.


----------



## Shihab (Jan 12, 2013)

Power consumption?
Are you sure you're not referring to the "GPU load" meter?


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 12, 2013)

660Ti don't even draw 150W in most cases, let alone 800W or the whole 12V rail you connected it to. Don't worry about it, your PSU is fine for even 2 of them on SLI.


----------



## Inaba13 (Jan 12, 2013)

To Shihabyooo: Yes power consumption, this is something that can run around 90%. 


To Ra97oR: I just found this on the EVGA website: 

Requirements

Minimum of a 450 Watt power supply.
(Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 24 Amps.)
Two available 6-pin PCI-E power dongles
*Total Power Draw : 150 Watts*

so when the power consumption on GPU-Z says 90%, does that mean 90% of the 450W is being used? or am i completely wrong? 

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 12, 2013)

That's power consumption in relation to the GPU board's power handling capability. 1 PCIe slot (75w) + 2x 6pin PCIe connectors (75w x2) = 225w maximum watts the board is allowed to draw.

I run a much more power hungry GPU (HD 7950 @ 1175/1400 1.2v, nearly a 50% overclock) and a 4.3GHz i7-3770K perfectly on a quality 550w power supply that has a 45.5A 12v rail.


----------



## Shihab (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh!
Sorry, seems I was out of the loop for too long, didn't know GPUz had a power sensor for Kepler GPUs. 

Anyway, I believe 90% is for the 150Watt (the TDP).
The 450watt is the _total_ Power Supply power recommended for the _whole_ system when using the card, not the card alone.


----------



## Inaba13 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks all! This was some very usefull information! You made me stop worrying and i learned something today too!

My questions are answered and this thread can be closed.

Again, tyvm for helping me! 
Inaba13.


----------



## Shihab (Jan 12, 2013)

Inaba13 said:


> i learned something today too!



Same 'ere...
Also, welcome to TPU


----------



## Shohidul (Feb 6, 2013)

*GPU power consumption absent*

Hi

Could anyone  please help me, why TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.6.7 cannot show power consumption option under Sensors tab?

My GPU is NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560.

It is very necessary for my research.
Thank you in advance for your time.

Shohidul.


----------

